

Free Palo Alto Office Space for 6 months - bretthardin
http://bretthard.in/2012/08/first-floor-labs-free-palo-alto-office-space-for-6-months/

======
bretthardin
Hey Everyone,

I wanted to share our experience with being part of First Floor Labs. If you
have any additional questions, I didn't answer in the post. Ask here.

